# Pcd 10/4



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Anyone else going to be at the Performance Center on October 4th? This PC re-delivery will be for my Euro Delivery 2011 135i - Blue Water Metallic with Lemon Leather, M-Sport, DCT, HK Sound. Really looking forward to it.

Anything fun to do within walking distance of the Marriott? We plan to arrive in late afternoon dropping off our one-way rental at GSP and hitching a shuttle ride to the hotel after that.

Thanks to everyone here for all the good information. It's been a long journey -- Production on July 20, Delivery on August 12th in Munich, drop off on August 17th, and finally re-delivery October 4th.

Cheers,
John


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

CapHill1er said:


> Anything fun to do within walking distance of the Marriott?


There's really nothing within walking distance of the Marriott, unless you consider Michelin's north American HQ, which is right next door. I don't think it's open to the public, though.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

The Other Tom said:


> There's really nothing within walking distance of the Marriott, unless you consider Michelin's north American HQ, which is right next door. I don't think it's open to the public, though.


What about Wal Mart:angel:


----------



## CC Brown (Jan 29, 2010)

You made it in only 8 weeks from drop off to the PCD-that must be a record. You must have cleared customs in record time. Congrats!

The Marriott will give you a lift with their courtesy car.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

I think after the trip into the Marriott, a nice dinner, a martini.... you'll be ready for a nap in preparation for the next day


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

dencoop said:


> What about Wal Mart:angel:


Nope. No retail business.


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

CapHill1er said:


> Anyone else going to be at the Performance Center on October 4th? This PC re-delivery will be for my Euro Delivery 2011 135i - Blue Water Metallic with Lemon Leather, M-Sport, DCT, HK Sound. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Anything fun to do within walking distance of the Marriott? We plan to arrive in late afternoon dropping off our one-way rental at GSP and hitching a shuttle ride to the hotel after that.
> 
> ...


How did you find out when it cleared customs?? I would love to do a Re-delivery before October 5th if I can but I can't seem to find any answers from anyone as to guarantee that would happen. So I think i will have to give up a Re-delivery at the performance center to make sure I have the car before October 5th. (Car arrived in port Sep 17th for me)


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

OMG, if I had your car, I'd take it ASAP. It's GORGEOUS!

As for my story, after I dropped the car off in Frankfurt on August 17, 2010, I did all the usual ship tracking until the car arrived in Newark on 9/7/10. Then, I hemmed and hawed about whether I should call my CA, and just as I was about to call him, he sent me an update that it was out of customs. This was on September 15th. By September 16th, he had a propsed date for me at the PC which was confirmed on Sept 17th. 

There's no guarantee, but the other two guys on my ship that I know got their cars out of Customs and at the dealership last week. So maybe the process is getting faster.

Good Luck!
John


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

BsmithNP said:


> I think after the trip into the Marriott, a nice dinner, a martini.... you'll be ready for a nap in preparation for the next day


So, that brings up the most important question: Where can a fella get a good drink in/around the Marriott? Or is the Marriott restaurant the only option?

Cheers,
John


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

CapHill1er said:


> OMG, if I had your car, I'd take it ASAP. It's GORGEOUS!
> 
> As for my story, after I dropped the car off in Frankfurt on August 17, 2010, I did all the usual ship tracking until the car arrived in Newark on 9/7/10. Then, I hemmed and hawed about whether I should call my CA, and just as I was about to call him, he sent me an update that it was out of customs. This was on September 15th. By September 16th, he had a propsed date for me at the PC which was confirmed on Sept 17th.
> 
> ...


Well hopefully this process is getting faster!! I guess I will just be patient and get it from my dealer instead of the Performance center just to be on the safe side. Hope you have fun, and if you decide you want to drive on one of the best roads in America on your way back, join us M5's, M6's, M3's and a few other BMW's at Tail of the Dragon....here is a link http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/us...-annual-bmw-dragonslayers-tod-oct-2010-a.html

If you do decide you want to do a run or two let me know or sign up on the M5 forum and post there! It is not far at all from the performance center and on your way back to DC.


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

m6cabrio said:


> If you do decide you want to do a run or two let me know or sign up on the M5 forum and post there! It is not far at all from the performance center and on your way back to DC.


Unfortunately, we need to get back to our dog in DC (since BMW and Marriott apparently hate dogs). The in-laws are going to watch him while they sight-see in Capitol Hill, but we don't want to burden them.

So, as soon as they put on my plates and give me the keys after lunch, we are OFF!

Thanks for the invite though.
-John


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll warm the track up for you. I have a M school there 9/30 and 10/1.

It would be a bit of a hike but if you go to Google maps and put it in the satellite view you can see a "Earth Fare Plaza", Joe's Crab Shack, and California Dreaming within maybe a mile. The problem is there aren't sidewalks that I remember so you would be crossing some busy streets on foot to get there. If you are adventerous you could probably do it.

Jim


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Wow, no one else is taking delivery in October? Cool, more track for me!

We are going to try to arrive before 5pm, maybe take a swim, open a bottle of wine (or two) and take our dinner once fully relaxed. 

Have to remember to bring a corkscrew!

Looking forward to meeting all the PC staff!

--John


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

CapHill1er said:


> So, that brings up the most important question: Where can a fella get a good drink in/around the Marriott? Or is the Marriott restaurant the only option?
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Hey John! Sorry for the slow response but were still on our PCd vacation having just made it to Jackson Hole last night (anyone jealous yet?).

To answer the bar downstairs actually made a decent martini (I like 'em dirty...) though there was some minor confusion with the drink vouchers we received at check in. All was well in the end. I was pleasantly surprised about the bar/restaurant downstairs as the food was actually quite pleasant as opposed to typical hotel restaurants. When seated your menu references the BMW PCD and as you look around you'll see other couples taking delivery as well as BMW personnel.


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Thanks BSMith!

Man, and I thought my drive was a long one.

Probably going to BYO (Beer/Wine) since I'm not confident I'll find a store selling alcohol on Sunday once I enter the former CSA. 

Four days to go!


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

CapHill1er said:


> Thanks BSMith!
> 
> Man, and I thought my drive was a long one.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm no stranger to insanity when it comes to drives. I'll tell you though 4,000 miles in just over a week can be a pain! Especially when the family trails behind you. But very much worth every mile. We arrive home late tonight (must have a burger at Burger Bar in Las Vegas since today is my copilot's birthday). Tomorrow the X will be receiving a very much deserved bath!

Anyway.... Had lots of fun! The team in SC will make certain you enjoy every moment!


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

CapHill1er said:


> Thanks BSMith!
> 
> Man, and I thought my drive was a long one.
> 
> ...


Most resturants in Greenville serve "adult" beveredges on Sundays. The laws changed when all the yankees moved down here. (the area outside the city limits are still dry though)


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Two words: Dry County.

But we were resourceful. Wish we could get a couple bottles to go in exchange for "no drink vouchers on Sunday" from the Marriott.<sigh>

:'(

Sent from my Eris using BimmerApp


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Here! 

Sent from my Eris using BimmerApp


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

CapHill1er said:


> Here!
> 
> Sent from my Eris using BimmerApp


Congrats!!! your probably getting ready to do the Hot Laps right around now:thumbup:

Dont forget the pix/video:angel:


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Effin loved the hot laps and everything else. Thanks PCD guys!



Sent from my Eris using BimmerApp


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

dencoop said:


> Congrats!!! your probably getting ready to do the Hot Laps right around now:thumbup:
> 
> Dont forget the pix/video:angel:


Those hot laps were awesome.... I think my foot print is still imbedded into the rear seat hump of the M5!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

CapHill1er said:


> Effin loved the hot laps and everything else. Thanks PCD guys!
> 
> Sent from my Eris using BimmerApp


Thanks... you're more than welcome! I somehow missed your thread prior to today :dunno:. My schedule has been very hectic lately and I haven't had much time to respond on this forum.

It was a pleasure meeting you both yesterday. I was the one that handed you your key and got the front plate installed.

Glad you enjoyed the day. Hope you had an enjoyable and safe drive home :thumbup:


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Jonathan!

We did have an incredible time and we were able to get several good quality (and unintentionally hilarious) videos of the hot lap in action and other fun. I was so excited to get Das Auto back that I didn't even realize that was you. You all really made us feel like family. Special thanks to Donnie for his amazing instruction and Ray for the unbelievable hot lap. 

Too bad it might be several years until the next Bimmer -- hard enough having one car in DC, much less two. But I'm starting a secret savings fund for an X6.....

Cheers,
John (and Geoff)


----------

